# Finding a new home?



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I will be leaving from Warwick, RI. and heading to Fort Myers, FL. tomorrow. My plan is to stay there from November into May.

When I have moved my boat in the past I have always arranged for a marina slip or mooring to berth the boat BEFORE I have moved the boat. Because I will be sailing the boat over 1500nm, I don't know when (or if) I will arrive. Therefore, this time I have made no arrangements.

The way that I see it I have 3 options:

There are two marinas that can handle my 6' draft nearby. I suppose that I could ask for a transient berth, and then speak with the management about a slip longer term.
There are several homes on canals that rent slips on the canal behind their house. If I were to pursue this, I would have to go to a marina as a weekly transient, and then arrange with a homeowner to move the boat to their back yard.
I suppose that I could simply anchor out with the homeless people in the nether regions of Estero Bay. But I do not trust the security of doing this, and every time that a storm comes through there are several boats that drag into the mangroves. I don't want my boat damaged.
I guess that I am leaning toward option #2.

So my question for those of you that cruise year round; how do you arrange for a place to keep your boat for several months?


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

I believe you will also have a mooring field available there


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

I believe you will also have a mooring field available there


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Good point RU!
Yes, hopefully I may be early enough in the season to snag a mooring in the mooring field. Then my questions are; who runs the mooring field, and where is the dinghy dock?


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

I think it's in FMB
Easy to find on the web
I dont have experience with them but have looked into that area several times


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Iirc it's a private concern supported by the city county or state


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Fort Myers Beach Mooring Field: managed by Matanzas Inn Marina at the south end of the bridge (by the dinghy dock). Contact the harbormaster: 239-463-9258 (www.matanzasinn.com). Their website listed prices as $18.00 per day, $103.00 per week, $312.00 per month. All prices include taxes. There is a floating dinghy dock, free mobile pump out service, shower, laundry facility. Thanks!


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

I would always lean towards option #1. I like being in a marina, being able to use the facilities there vs filling up my holding tank. I also enjoyed the comraderie of my dock neighbors, being able to share a beer or lend a hand when needed.

In the time of Covid I would likely aim for a mooring ball instead.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Option #4, wait until you're a week or so out from your final destination then call the marinas and/or homeowners you find on Craig's list. You can also "drive" the neighborhoods around potential residential docks using Google Maps to see what they're like.

I'd avoid anchoring with the mangrove monkeys. If Estero Bay's crowd is anything like the nether regions of Boot Key Harbor you want to avoid it.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Slip or mooring for me. 

I'd be uncomfortable in someone's backyard, unless I knew them reasonably well. They'd have more access to my boat than I. Do they show all their friends around your boat in their back yard? I would also want to know if that practice is legal. I doubt it's the boat owners problem, but one might still get booted and be stuck trying to get their money back.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I am on a mooring now, and am leaning toward Option 4. I'm not much of a dock socializer. I saw a T shirt advertised on line that appealed to me. It said; "I like Sailing and Beer ⛵+?...and maybe 3 people."

And the crux of my question is/was how do you go about coordinating with the new marina/mooring owner. It seems that I should start calling the Mantazas Inn when I get to Stuart Florida, and keep calling as I progress along the Okeechobee Waterway.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I looked into southern slips a few years back (not FL). They were getting pretty full by now, if not sold out. It may be worth risking a little money and locking something up. On the other hand, this is a strange year with Covid. I have no way to predict what that will mean for availability. 

All the best on the passage. We'll look forward to a passage report. Weather looks good for departure.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

For those of you that are interested; My crew and I have made it to Cape May, NJ. We have been pinned down for the last two days by high winds. SailFlow predicted 7 foot waves with a 5 second interval at the Delarware Bay buoy.

WIth us are a very new Outbound 46 (Zephyr - passed us in the East River) and a 2017 Jenneau 479 (Miricella - passed us in Long Island Sound). All three boats have been here for 3 nights. We are in an 1987 O'day 35. We arrived before the Outbound, but after the Jeanneau. We are definitely outclassed, but not outsailed.

We hope to push off at 0800 tomorrow.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Definitely interested. Keep us up to date. Glad to hear it‘s going well so far. A couple of days of downtime never hurt anyone.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

We pushed off just before 0800, and had a delightful 8 hour motorsail (sarcasm inteded) to Ocean City Md. We have a a slip at a very posh marina where we are the ONLY non sport fisher!

Livin' the dream!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Arrived in Portsmouth VA at the Tidewater Marina at 1300 today. Leg 1 completed and the crew has departed.

Crew for leg 2 (Portsmouth to Savannah) has a cold, and is getting tested for Covid19. Life is NEVER easy.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Nothing worth doing is easy. I’d want 72 hrs of zero symptoms and two neg Covid tests to coop up with crew2. I don’t even want someone’s cold anymore, especially not during a delivery.

Day hops down the ICW are in your wheelhouse. Press on.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Crew says that he tested negative, and feels 95%. He is taking an expectorant. Nice that he told me (yesterday) that he had been ill. He could have said nothing, and just shown up.

I'm going to take a chance, and meet him tonight. If I stop posting, you'll know that I died. 💩

Strange times.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't know what is in the air this year, but I am still taking allergy meds that i normally would stopped taking months ago.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Fall allergies driving me nuts this year too. As best I understand it, Covid is not an upper respiratory disease, rather lower. Systemic inflammation (the syndrome) is really the problem. Sneezing and sinus I do not think are common symptoms. Still, I don't want those either. If one is following proper anti-Covid social distancing, I'm not sure how one would contract the common cold either. 

Good luck, E.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Crew is feeling better, and I am not dead yet. We left Coinjock with full bellies an hour ago. All is good!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Off Oriental NC right now. Heading to Adams Creek to drop anchor, and have a scotch.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey, which scotch? Second best thing to hearing about the passage.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Glennlivet 12 year. Crew had never tried scotch before. Now he is a believer... But the scotch is running out faster than planned.


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

Good thing you didn't start them out on the 25 year single malt. That could have turned into a pricey delivery! Enjoyable but pricey.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

If I’m splurging (usually one bottle to share with similarly afflicted family around the holidays), I find 18 yr to be the sweet spot. Very little improvement going to 25, IMO, while it can double or triple the cost of an 18. But, I’ll take a good 12 yr single malt, as a passage reward, all day long. I admit to liking the less peaty, sherry cask aged scotches best.

Hope the crazy toss off weather, from Delta, doesn’t mess with E’s passage. I haven‘t checked anything down the coast.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Next bout of weather looks to be next fri and sat..from the north


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

If I’m splurging (usually one bottle to share with similarly afflicted family around the holidays), I find 18 yr to be the sweet spot. Very little improvement going to 25, IMO 

I wouldn't know myself. My brother was a scotch man. I think he was influenced by Yankees while serving as a wing wiper in Korea. He came back eating bizarre food and drinking scotch.
After he passed I was given the task of cleaning out his liquor locker at his winter home here in Florida. Most of the liquor I just gave away. A buddy of his later told me that one of the bottles I had given away was some mighty expensive scotch whiskey. When he told what it cost I almost hit the floor....I hope for the price that he paid that it came with a nice looking hooker.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

discussion of alcohol is off topic.... move it to another thread?????


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

We stopped in Southport NC yesterday. There was rain off an on so we found a marina that was convenient to the ICW, and to allow us to jump offshore if the wind cooperates. After dark the dock was popular with scores of Palmetto bugs! Is this common?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

The wind did not cooperate, so we're motoring (again!) and staying in the AICW. Currently near MM 327. 

Curious that the AICW mile marks are in not in Nautical Miles.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm still alive. Currently in Savannah, GA waiting on new crew. The tides and currents down here are a surprise. 9 foot tide at the Bull River Marina, where I am currently berthed. The current RIPS by at 6 knots! We tried motoring up the Bull River to get to the marina and were barely making headway until we raised the sail and had to tack our way upriver.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Two nights ago we tried anchoring in the South Edisto River. We were initially anchored in 9 feet of water at low but rising tide, when the wind kicked up from the southeast, the only direction that we were exposed. 

I decided to seek protection by moving up a nearby creek. We found a safe looking spot, outside the channel and I anchored fore with my Rocna 15, and aft with my Fortress FX16. All seemed secure, so we went to bed.

About 2 hours later, I woke up for no apparent reason, and I decided to check the anchors. The tide had turned, and it was now falling with over 4 knots of current, and WE WERE AGROUND in the marsh. My depth sounder showed we were in 2 feet of water (the boat draws 5.7). It seems that the Fortress dragged and the wind pushed us into the weeds


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Now in a panic, I started the engine and worked the boat out of the mud and weed by running WOT and cutting the rudder hard port, then hard starboard. I also tied a halyard to the Rocna's rode and had the crew crank hard on the winch to heel us. 

Fortunately we made it out of the muck after an hour. The Fortress started to dig in again JUST as we came off the mud, so I tied a fender to the rode and threw the whole mess overboard. Once we were clear, and I regained my wits, we dropped anchor, now in 5 knots of current, launched the dinghy, and I recovered the Fortress. When I pulled the Fortress up it was a BALL of mud.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

After we secured everything, we set off at midnight for a marina, any marina. Thus our landing at the Bull River Marina.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

eherlihy said:


> After we secured everything, we set off at midnight for a marina, any marina. Thus our landing at the Bull River Marina.


OMG this sounds awful.... One reason to avoid the ditch...


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

SanderO said:


> OMG this sounds awful.... One reason to avoid the ditch...


We left the ditch 3 days ago. Edisto River is off the Atlantic, not accessible from the AICW. The anchor fiasco happened in Big Bay Creek.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Thankfully, my new crew (today) replenished the scotch supply.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Ouch. That's an ordeal. Glad to hear the effective recovery and that you're marching on. 

Always curious about Savannah as a winter port. I'm not sure I'd enjoy landing a dock in 4-6kts of current. What do you think of it, absent the midnight nightmare?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> Ouch. That's an ordeal. Glad to hear the effective recovery and that you're marching on.
> 
> Always curious about Savannah as a winter port. I'm not sure I'd enjoy landing a dock in 4-6kts of current. What do you think of it, absent the midnight nightmare?


I have not seen much of Savannah, as this stop was for crew change, and I needed rest (and a scotch). I also managed to break my toe while here, so I am trying not to walk on it.

People are nice, and rates are ridiculously low compared to what we pay in the north.

The biggest surprise to me is the shoals at each of the river inlets. You can be 3 miles offshore and still have breakers in 1 foot of water! Once past the shoals, the bottom drops to 30 feet.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

So, I set off with new crew info Atlantic from Savannah. We had small craft warnings, but we were fine... until the crew got sick. 

So I made for an inlet along the Georgia coast. Following the 3 chart plotters aboard we managed to run HARD aground. Nothing is worse than having your boat slam into the ground as you are calling in a Pan Pan. We managed to get the boat off the shoal, but with rudder damage.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Ouch


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Man are you choosing to do the trip the hard way.


----------



## contrarian (Sep 14, 2011)

Which inlet and which charts? Low tide ?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Damn. I'm assuming you mean seasick and not flu-like symptom sick. 🤞 Multiple crew changes certainly introduces risk.

I hope the rudder damage is superficial and a quick underwater patch will send you on your way.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

The perils of reality


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

It was a rough day, and seas were rough. The inlet was Sapelo Sound. We were heading directly from G C "7" to R N "6". We were 100 yards from 7 when the bottom started coming up to greet us. Charts indicated plenty of water, but "changeable area." We bumped several times, and I was trying to get the boat to turn, but couldn't, so I rolled out the jib to heel her over. I left the crew at the helm (which was unresponsive) and went to the 25 watt VHF below and called in a "Pan Pan." 

After my chat with Sector Charleston, I came back on deck to find that we had tacked, and were heading off the bar. Crew said that the boat did it on her own!

We went around the newly identified shoal, and had lots of trouble with the rudder. She could turn, but getting the rudder amidship required slamming the wheel.

We limped to a nearby "marina(?)" For the night, and landed after 9pm in the dark. We ran aground more times than i can count trying to navigate our way up the creek to our destination. 

The "marina" was really a bait shop with a dock, run by two young kids (20's). TowBoatUS took us off that dock the next morning and towed us to a marina with a travel lift so that we could assess the damage. 

The tow was relaxing! We sat back and left the driving to Patrick for 5 hours. He pulled us through creeks and bogs that showed less than 1 foot of water, if they were sounded at all. This was an amazing experience.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

The crew's sickness was simply Mal de Mer. In fairness, he was probably wondering what he had got himself into. The first time I had been pooped was during this segment.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Good luck with the rudder. Hopefully only a slightly bent shaft.

You are making a good case for the slow boring ICW.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

What an awful tale. Did you consider these perils in advance or were you a bit too trusting? 
What was the damage the steering sustained?
You decided for some reason to winter the boat in FL sailing thru the hurricane season which has not yet ended? Why?
Sailing south along the east coast has all manner of know challenges. It's hard enough to sail north, but you can ride the stream if the winds are favorable. Can't do that going south.
I've done the journey south to north and we did have to go in in Wrightsville beach. Well marked but still a challenge at night... much more so than any landfall I have made in NE.
I have to question your sanity in making this journey. 
You were too concerned about the destination and unconcerned about getting there.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I never claimed to be sane.

The reality is that this is a common passage, and there are many cruising guides and rallies that make this easier. I am not looking to join a floating party, and prefer to do the passage as a series of offshore hops. Also, there is a soft schedule.

The damage is minor, and will be my first ever insurance claim.

Al Walker at Foss Foam can have a brand new rudder built to OEM spec for under $3K. His advice, which I have taken, was to cut the rudder down where it is rubbing against the hull. Then replace the rudder when i land in Ft Myers.









We are back underway.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

The marina we were towed to was something of a novel. VERY nice people, but this could be the setting for a Stephen King story.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I suppose people do hop down the coast and do it the hurricane season expecting to be able to "shelter from the storm".

I suppose you want to winter in FL because you want to e a sort of snowbird and have a boat rather than a condo???

In my opinion... from my experience in FL... it a place with few exceptions I would avoid. When I had the time, the strength and the motivation I sailed to the eastern Caribe half a dozen times, but always stopping in Bermuda and using weather routing. Buddy sailing is probably something to consider. It has some safety aspects.

Landfalls in new spots is always a bit touch and go. Sounds like you picked a real doozie. What did you know about it before going for it? Did AC have anything? Cruising guides? A good tell is if there is a marina with sailboats where you are heading in.

When I sailed to Brazil along the NE coast there were essentially no places to duck in, Had to take for what was almost a 1 thousand miles I recalled. I motor sailed./tacked or I would still be out there. I did go up the Parimaribo River to Parimaribo the capital of Suriname. I assumed it was served by deep water tankers and the river was navigable. I saw one ramshackle "marina" with a few sail boats. Even so I was wondering when I would run aground. We didn't (we were two) and when we arrived at the capital there was only a bulkhead at the height of deck level of a tanker... we tied to a tug and climbed to land from the tug! Insane, But there was no way to know how crazy this "landfall" would be and I recall it was maybe 20 miles upstream from the ocean.

USA is not off the beaten track. It's coast is more knowable as is the weather. And certainly you should be able to have competent crew who you have spent time with on your boat doing safety and sailing stuff.

You seem to not be thinking clearly.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

@SanderO 
I am posting this because some members of SailNet are interested in MY EXPERIENCE in doing this trip.

If you're going to armchair quarterback my posts, then I should either stop posting (I am under no obligation) or put you on ignore (I would rather not as I value your experience).

I make it a point of not critiquing others decisions because I AM NOT IN THEIR SHOES.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

eherlihy said:


> @SanderO
> I am posting this because some members of SailNet are interested in MY EXPERIENCE in doing this trip.
> 
> If you're going to armchair quarterback my posts, then I should either stop posting (I am under no obligation) or put you on ignore (I would rather not as I value your experience).
> ...


Sure I understand the manners thing...
And I suppose if you don't have a web page to document your experiences for interest followers then I suppose a thread on SN is an alternative.
However... I think that when we expose our "behavior" on a forum we have to expect reaction, criticism and the like. Reading your account raises all sorts of questions and even criticism which I generalized... perhaps harshly.

Sailing can actually be perilous and dangerous. It can get out of hand and take us to challenges we probably only read about in books and articles.

I have well over 10,000 miles offshore... some a piece of cake flying the asymm.... some of it pur terror where I thought we would loose the boat and our lives. We lived the perfect storm for one night. We lost one crew overboard though on a harness and pulled her back aboard. That experience only reminded me how preparation is everything. Ne incompetent inexperienced crew for ocean work. Plan land falls... know what to expect on the way in and when you are in.... like the how I was unprepared for Parimaribo. Could I have been better prepared? Maybe. We went with our "seamanship" and experience... which can only go so far. Rivers are not as steady as the north star. All sorts of experience come with navigating rivers I suppose largely because they are usually moving pretty fast and carrying "things" out to see, Learned that in LIS post some named storms as I dodged all manner of tree limbs, pilings, parts of building floating partially submerged. OUCH.

The older I get the more I realize the perils. Can never rest on your laurels.

And then there's the risk vs reward calculus. What was the desired reward of this venture?


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

SanderO said:


> You seem to not be thinking clearly.


This seems pretty harsh. I for one appreciate very much eherlily's frank telling of the tale, warts'n all. Critiquing is fine IMHO but your comment is ad hominem.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Keep posting eherlihy. Useful info for those considering such a trip.

Going outside this time of year has it's advantages (mainly faster!) but does involve risks. Not having any experience in the inlets and ports you venture into is a big one. I have become more cautious as the years have passed, and would almost certainly take the slow but safer ICW route. Here's hoping you luck improves.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Definitely ignore my comments. You have every right to post the account of your trip. Your honesty is of course admirable,


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Geesh, why kick the guy, while he's down, including an unnecessary objection to his desired cruising grounds. I've seen arrogant or obnoxious posters who are begging for pushback or criticism, but E is as far from that as I've seen. He's just sharing his experience.

Thanks for posting, E. Many of us would love to be hopping south for the winter. I hope the remainder of the passage is uneventful.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> Geesh, why kick the guy, while he's down, including an unnecessary objection to his desired cruising grounds. I've seen arrogant or obnoxious posters who are begging for pushback or criticism, but E is as far from that as I've seen. He's just sharing his experience.
> 
> Thanks for posting, E. Many of us would love to be hopping south for the winter. I hope the remainder of the passage is uneventful.


I was actually surprised that some one who is a competent as Eherlihy ran into the troubles he reported. It only shows that one can't be too prepared and sh*t happens.

As far as FL.... I've been there, sailed there and it would not be a choice for the winter. I realize the caribe is shut down because of C19... FL is also a hot spot with a whacky governor. I also know how difficult the passage south is in the best of times..


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeez

Was a great thread with cool forum member

Why.....


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

eherlihy said:


> I am posting this because some members of SailNet are interested in MY EXPERIENCE in doing this trip.


I certainly appreciate your account of your trip eherlihy. I hope to make that same trip myself sometime in the next couple of years. I try to follow every account of such trips I can read, so I can learn. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Made it OUT OF GEORGIA! Stopped in Fernandina Beach - what a cool place! It reminds me of Bristol RI. Lots of small bistros and taverns, with artists studios thrown in!

It was an uneventful passage from St Simons Sound here. We saw the car carrier that capsized, and the "saw" that will eventually cut it up in Fernandina Beach.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

I'll contribute to the chorus of folks saying thanks for posting the good and bad about your trip, E. Always interesting to read about other folks' voyages and always something to learn. Safe travels the rest of the way.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I’d take FL over New England, the way things are looking. RI infection rates are now higher than FL, with the disclaimer that FL positivity rate is much higher, so they likely aren’t testing as much and finding all their cases.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

We're sitting around a BEAUTIFUL anchorage off the ICW south of the St John's River, but north of St Augustin. Still plugging along.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

eherlihy said:


> north of St Augustin


I hope there are no southerly winds. The only time I've been to St A, I could smell the paper mills. I couldn't figure why the area was ever settled by humans. Although, they said the prevailing winds typically blew the stench away from town and I just came up craps on wind direction. I was there on business for a few days.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

We had that experience in Fernandina Beach.

We have jumped out at St. A, and are headed to Ponce De Leon Inlet today. Should get in around 5:30 this evening.

Pics from this morning as we pulled the anchor.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

I hope you made it in through Ponce and got anchored before the tide turned and was running hard out the inlet this evening?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

We arrived at high tide. First time in here, and ZERO issues, other than the one moron fishing while anchored IN THE MIDDLE of the channel, right between R N "8B" and G C "7B".

The political boat parades are also a nuisance, in that they are causing more congestion in the channel. Hopefully, this will end soon.

We have anchored at Callalisa for the night.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Underway right now. We spent the night at Port Canaveral Yacht Club. Nice place with nice people. 

We are offshore making the run from Cape Canaveral to Fort Pierce (60 nm) while the sea state is calm. We're still seeing a 3-4 foot swell from the southeast, and it's slowing us down. Speed is 5.6 kts. It's going to be a long day.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Go around the Keys? I thought I recalled, at one point in the past, you were considering stepping the mast and transiting the Okeechobee canal.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

No need. O'day 35 air draft is 47.2 feet. Port Mayaca RR bridge is 49 feet. I plan on transiting the Okeechobee Waterway.


----------



## DeepDish (Apr 2, 2019)

eherlihy said:


> No need. O'day 35 air draft is 47.2 feet. Port Mayaca RR bridge is 49 feet. I plan on transiting the Okeechobee Waterway.


Sorry to hear Georgia was such a fight.

Hopefully the worst of the journey is behind you. It was a wet summer in central Florida, so depths in Lake O should be pretty good for you. It is up at least 5 feet from where it was before the rainy season began. On the down side, you'll not get anything more than the promised 49 feet below the bridge until the water recedes.

I've not done the two locks east of Lake O, but the the three locks to the west are interesting. There is no "underwater plumbing." They flood / drain them by cracking the north side door. (So boats are asked to tie to the south wall where there is less current.) The water comes in and spirals around. The downward trip is fairly smooth, but the upward trip is rougher than the much larger locks on the Tennessee River & Tombigbee. Good news is that they have hung many lines over the sides of the lock to hold onto. It is not like the big locks where you have to hold on to a single bollard amidships and fend off fore and aft.

After you cross Lake O, and then between the first and second locks west of the lake you may notice a large number of boats on the hard on the south side, wave at mine for me. The location has a dock and a travel lift only, it is not one of the marinas along the way.

Something of a local secret, between the 2nd (Ortona) and 3rd (Franklin) locks westbound after Lake O (actually right at the 3rd lock) there is a tiny but well kept RV park / campground on the north side that has a small (8 slip?) marina for a flat fee of $30 per night. It is actually a National Park. Every slip has water and both 30A & 50 power. Reservations are done online and a little odd to figure out the first time.

Or, go thru Franklin Lock and then make a hard right and you can anchor behind the same island as the marina is on but on the opposite side of the dam. I'm not explaining it well, but if you pull up a satellite view of W.P. Franklin Lock on Waterwayguide.com you'll see the tail of a northbound whale and it will all make sense.

All the lockmasters and bridge tenders we've encountered have been very nice and helpful. The swing bridge -- I think it is the Fort Denaud Bridge -- may take a few moments to open. The operator has to walk out to the middle of the bridge to the controls from the office on the south shore. Call when you are a little ways further out than you might otherwise so she has time to get there.

Hope the remainder of your journey goes well.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

@DeepDish - Thank you!

We will arrive Ft Pierce shortly.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

We are currently in St Lucie.

It seems that the ACOE runs a series of "campgrounds" at their locks that allow boats to tie up with electric and water for $30/night. It's $15/ nighr if you are over 62!

All reservations MUST be made on "recreation.gov" and the site is HORRIBLE to navigate. 

We simply tied up, and a volunteer helped us figure it out.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Doing well


----------



## DeepDish (Apr 2, 2019)

eherlihy said:


> All reservations MUST be made on "recreation.gov" and the site is HORRIBLE to navigate.


Tried to warn ya.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

We are crossing Okeechobee as I type.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Crossed Lake O, and am currently tied up between two dolphins (not flipper) in Clewiston. 50 statute miles today.

Crossing under the Port Mayaca RR Bridge was a sphincter tightening experience. No height boards, and knowledge that the river is high...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Pretty good progress. You're inside the 20!


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah
Smells the barn


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

3 bridges, 3 locks and 90 miles to go. It looks like 2 more days.

Right now, we are swatting mosquitoes and running the fans as we sweat in the boat. Good times.😳


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

You'll be in before that NE front comes down
Good work


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

eherlihy said:


> Right now, we are swatting mosquitoes and running the fans as we sweat in the boat. Good times.😳


I'd trade places with you.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

DeepDish said:


> Sorry to hear Georgia was such a fight.
> 
> Hopefully the worst of the journey is behind you. It was a wet summer in central Florida, so depths in Lake O should be pretty good for you. It is up at least 5 feet from where it was before the rainy season began. On the down side, you'll not get anything more than the promised 49 feet below the bridge until the water recedes.
> 
> ...


This the place?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

We made it to the Franklin Lock in Fort Myers! This ACOE campsite is great! - $30 with water and AC! We still have 35 miles to go before I can wrap this up. But I can smell the finish line.

Bonus is that I have been in a "race" to Fort Myers with my wife and other family members to see who will arrive first (they are flying). It looks like I may win! WooHooo!!!


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Must be feeling good after the last 2 years of no go


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

4 years...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I recall the previous disappointments and am very excited it's working out. There is something in our collective gene pool that causes us to choose a sport at max single digit speeds, yet we are always racing someone. Classic tortois and the hare.


----------



## DeepDish (Apr 2, 2019)

eherlihy said:


> This the place?
> View attachment 137353


Yep. She's back there a hundred yards or so for another month or two, then she goes back into the wet.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

eherlihy said:


> Fort Myers Beach Mooring Field: managed by Matanzas Inn Marina at the south end of the bridge (by the dinghy dock). Contact the harbormaster: 239-463-9258 (www.matanzasinn.com). Their website listed prices as $18.00 per day, $103.00 per week, $312.00 per month. All prices include taxes. There is a floating dinghy dock, free mobile pump out service, shower, laundry facility. Thanks!


My boat is on a mooring in FMB!

However, (why is there always a complication?) one CANNOT leave a dinghy anywhere in FMB overnight! Neither the town's dock at the Mantzas Inn, nor Bonita Bill's Cafe will allow overnight dinghy parking. Some people skirt the law, but dinghies and motors are subject to theft and vandalism. Also it is about 1/3 of a mile to get from the dinghy dock to my assigned mooring. It is expected that people will LIVE ABOARD their vessel during their stay in the Fort Myers Beach Mooring Field.

I deflated the dinghy and put it and the motor in the back of my truck so that I would not risk the consequences. Thus, while the boat has a mooring for a month, I cannot get to it! I am back to square 1, and now need to find a new place to keep the boat ASAP.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Dink parking is ALWAYS an issue. Even in Northport... there are probably north of 500 boats on moorings. No way could NPT provide a place if all moored boats had a dink. There is a "transient" dock.... but it's tiny and not for overnight use. So there is a private seasonal only time limited launch service and two yacht clubs also have launches for their members.

The dinky parking problem is universal. A water taxi and launch helps for Newport and there are dink slips... limited however.

And in the Caribbean there seemed to be lots of theft...

Add in a car and parking that and the problem multiplies!

Bummer. But you need to approach "this" from the dinghy POV.... even when you can anchor or find a mooring.


----------



## DeepDish (Apr 2, 2019)

I wish that I were able to be of further assistance, but my experience on the SW coast of Florida comes to an abrupt end just north of the big bridge between Sanibel and the mainland. (Sanibel Causeway?) Covid-19 and political unrest allowing, I do hope to explore further south in 2021 and so I am actually researching the area.

Just to be sure that I understand the big picture you are faced with...
* You have accommodations ashore in Ft Myers Beach. (Not Ft Myers the city.)
* You do have a vehicle
* You can transport the dinghy in the vehicle but have to deflate it. (RIB?)
* You prefer a mooring not a marina

Would a utility trailer or boat trailer to carry the dink make it harder or easier?
Do you have to inflate the dink with a hand operated pump? Maybe an electric one would help?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

@DeepDish - Thanks!

To be clear;
I have accommodations in South Ft. Myers (10 minutes - barring traffic)
I have a pickup truck
Dinghy and motor fit in the bed if dinghy is deflated. I have an electric dinghy inflator pump.
Mooring / Slip are both good, but Salty Sam's does not appeal to me.

FMB Moorings state that they HAVE a dinghy dock! It's just that you cannot leave your dinghy unattended all night.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey, congrats on the successful passage!! Couple of curve balls sound par for the course. You'll overcome.

Weird policy. If one was truly living aboard their boat, their dinghy would never be at the dinghy dock over night. Sounds like they simply do not have enough room to service seasonal moorings. 

Is there a launch service? Is a slip an option?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Minnewaska said:


> Hey, congrats on the successful passage!! Couple of curve balls sound par for the course. You'll overcome.
> 
> Weird policy. If one was truly living aboard their boat, their dinghy would never be at the dinghy dock over night. Sounds like they simply do not have enough room to service seasonal moorings.
> 
> Is there a launch service? Is a slip an option?


As my tagline states; "Learning the hard way..."

Actually, it was a great trip! I am still processing the places and things that we saw. I told the crew when they asked how long this will take; "this will be like driving to Florida on a lawn mower." We had to motor or motor sail most of the way (300 hours added to the engine - that's 3 YEARS worth of my usual use).

Some highlights: 

Coinjock restaurant's Prime Rib is as good as everyone says it is!
Belhaven North Carolina - Henry the dockmaster at the River Forest Marina is a GREAT guy! River Forest Manor and Marina allows you to take a golf cart and shop for provisions, or go to dinner. They also have FREE laundry!
I caught a 10lb Skipjack Tuna along the way. That was dinner for two for 3 nights! 
Running aground forced us to visit two marinas that I would NEVER have visited otherwise; Big Pine Marina and Two Way Marina. People at both were "salt of the earth," and it was really a different culture than I am used to. Neither of these are frequented by cruisers...
The 5 hour tow from TowBoatUS (Big Pine to Two Way Marina) through the creeks and swamps of Georgia, was actually, quite relaxing.
Fernandia (pronounced "Fern-an-Dina") Beach is a very quaint town. It will be a great stop post-Covid (if we ever get there).
The US ACoE "Campgrounds" on the Okeechobee Waterway
I am told that the reason that there is no "overnight dinghy parking" is that some people from boats had gone into town, got drunk, arrested, and then the dinghy became the harbormaster's problem. Many of the "tenders" are derelict themselves. In an effort to discourage people from being irresponsible, they are punishing responsible boat owners.

I believe that I have a lead on a privately owned slip, and will hopefully be able to move soon.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Memories are the best investment. We all lose money on our boats, but those that actually use them get something great in return. 

Enjoy the warm winter. BTW, is this a permanent move or is there a Spring return trip?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

The plan is to return in the spring. If I can get to Dry Tortugas this winter, I'll have completed my quest.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Looks like the latest tropical storm could be headed to Florida. Time for some planning.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

JimsCAL said:


> Looks like the latest tropical storm could be headed to Florida. Time for some planning.


Yes, I have been watching the remains of "Eta" closely.








The privately owned slip that I am in ($400/mo with water & electric) is well protected on all sides, and has 7 new pilings. I had to add a 10" cleat to one piling so that I can work a spring line.

The boat has not yet been out of the slip, because I have been cleaning the interior, registering the boat in Florida ($8.50 for 2 years!), and attending to the insurance claim for the new rudder. By the way; Al and Dave Walker from Foss Foam have been GREAT to work with. The new rudder was less than $3,000, including shipping. I believe that the rudder will be delivered today or tomorrow.

Also - this prompted me to look at my original post. It seems that I have selected Option 2, which is the one that I had been leaning toward in my original post.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Good for you. I have no attraction to FL but I think wintering in the tropics is a compelling idea... but a big project and sensibly would require crew and an safe place for the boat if you are not going to living on board 24/7. I did the trip for 4 years and did a few deliveries via the ocean. These were valuable experiences... I actually became a bit bored with the culture... and missed the high culture of NYC and so use the winter shoulder and off season to immerse myself in these sorts of experiences in NYC and few place compare to NYC on that score. Covid screwed up everything and we can't get out and do much of anything except shopping for food.
I was in FL a few times.... and found nothing appealing in the places I visited. But that was limited. Aside from a few places it doesn't seem like interesting cruising grounds. I do love Miami City Ballet!
I suppose hopping up the coast could be in interesting journey. I did that once on a delivery but this did not involve cruising... just a few over night stops. I know what hurricanes do... and I hope you and your boat are safe. 

Stay safe!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

eherlihy said:


> So, I set off with new crew info Atlantic from Savannah. We had small craft warnings, but we were fine... until the crew got sick.
> 
> So I made for an inlet along the Georgia coast. Following the 3 chart plotters aboard we managed to run HARD aground. Nothing is worse than having your boat slam into the ground as you are calling in a Pan Pan. We managed to get the boat off the shoal, but with rudder damage.


In the hope that someone else can learn from my error, I am posting the detailed track of where we ran aground, damaging the rudderpost, below. The chart below was downloaded from the NOAA website about a week before we transited the area.









You will see that we had been following the marked channel from east to west, and favoring where the soundings were deepest (north of the G C "5" and what was charted as deeper water to the west of R N "6"). We continued north of the "channel" because we found that there was very little water where the chart said there should be >20-feet!

What was actually there was a finger that came out where the chart indicates the deepest water, just past R N "6" and almost reached G C "5". We were trapped on the wrong side of this finger as we kept looking for deeper water. I believe that we hit bottom where the 15 foot sounding is, and were pushed along the shoal until we were within 70' of R N "6". I deployed the entire Genoa to get us heeled over and free of the shoal.

I went down below and left the crew at the helm (which was unresponsive) for a time to issue a Pan-Pan, as my primary concern was to get help to ensure the safety of the crew. My crew member initially said that the boat freed herself, then he said that he was able to turn the boat around. I honestly don't know which statement is accurate. When I came back on deck we had tacked, but the sheets were flogging. I cranked in on the Genoa sheet, and we got underway! You can see where our track turns eastward off the shoal, and we were able to navigate past R N "6" without further incident.

The bottom line lesson here is that you cannot trust the soundings on a chart!


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

eherlihy said:


> In the hope that someone else can learn from my error, I am posting the detailed track of where we ran aground, damaging the rudderpost, below. The chart below was downloaded from the NOAA website about a week before we transited the area.
> View attachment 137446
> 
> 
> ...


Good lesson... and the corollary is to avoid buoyed and likely dredged-maintained channels and use a "deep water" route. Perhaps... a guess.... these channels DO have changing bottoms... hence the dredging.

And this is not to mention the constant need to stay within the channel... something not a concern in "deep water"... nor are collisions with other vessels transiting these channels...

Stay away from buoys and boats if possible... make life easier.

++++

So what is someone to do now... knowing the charts are unreliable?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

SanderO said:


> So what is someone to do now... knowing the charts are unreliable?


Local knowledge - or a call to TowBoat/US for info.

Speaking of which - this is a portion of our track from when we were towed by Patrick from TowBoat/US. He stated that he believes that we are the largest sailboat to ever transit Crescent River. This shortcut saved over an hour and a half!


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Ominous warning on the chart, about 1/2 mile away from where you were. To be fair, I probably would have missed this in the heat of the moment:










I know that near my home port, the USCG will relocate markers to reflect shifting conditions (and charts are sometimes updated). I've heard that in fast-shifting areas (Barnegat Bay, etc.) these moves can be quite frequent. I don't know whether the reds in this area are positioned accordingly, and maybe that's why the reds are so far away from the shallows to the north. I believe that sometimes those buoy locations are updated on the electronic (raster and vector) charts, but the underlying depth survey might not be updated because they can't redo the whole survey that often.


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

eherlihy said:


> In the hope that someone else can learn from my error, I am posting the detailed track of where we ran aground, damaging the rudderpost, below. The chart below was downloaded from the NOAA website about a week before we transited the area.
> View attachment 137446
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! I would have done the same thing.

Could you put a warning in Active Captain (if there isn't one already)?


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

changeable area essentially means the chart is unreliable.... lovely


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

SanderO said:


> changeable area essentially means the chart is unreliable.... lovely


I think you may have it backwards: It's the bottom that's unreliable.

Often one is confronted with the question of whether to follow their charts/chartplotter or to follow the markers. I'm not sure that there is one correct answer. If it's a daymarker on a piling that can't be moved easily, I might be cautious since the bottom may change faster than the daymarker can be moved. If it's a floating can or nun that can be moved quickly in response to shoaling, I'd almost certainly follow the marker. (USCG frequently moves cans or adds additional ones in response to shoaling at the entrance to Rock Hall Harbor.) If the marker is located in 24 feet of water, I might be tempted to think that I don't need to observe it since it's for bigger boats than mine. That would have landed me in the same trouble as eherlihy.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

TakeFive said:


> I think you may have it backwards: It's the bottom that's unreliable.
> 
> Often one is confronted with the question of whether to follow their charts/chartplotter or to follow the markers. I'm not sure that there is one correct answer. If it's a daymarker on a piling that can't be moved easily, I might be cautious since the bottom may change faster than the daymarker can be moved. If it's a floating can or nun that can be moved quickly in response to shoaling, I'd almost certainly follow the marker. (USCG frequently moves cans or adds additional ones in response to shoaling at the entrance to Rock Hall Harbor.) If the marker is located in 24 feet of water, I might be tempted to think that I don't need to observe it since it's for bigger boats than mine. That would have landed me in the same trouble as eherlihy.


 Whatever... you need to have reliable information to make an informed decision... otherwise it's garbage in garbage out.
I think they have forward looking depth instruments... if so with a low alarm that would be handy!


----------



## Challenger007 (Nov 6, 2020)

TakeFive said:


> I think you may have it backwards: It's the bottom that's unreliable.
> 
> Often one is confronted with the question of whether to follow their charts/chartplotter or to follow the markers. I'm not sure that there is one correct answer. If it's a daymarker on a piling that can't be moved easily, I might be cautious since the bottom may change faster than the daymarker can be moved. If it's a floating can or nun that can be moved quickly in response to shoaling, I'd almost certainly follow the marker. (USCG frequently moves cans or adds additional ones in response to shoaling at the entrance to Rock Hall Harbor.) If the marker is located in 24 feet of water, I might be tempted to think that I don't need to observe it since it's for bigger boats than mine. That would have landed me in the same trouble as eherlihy.


Now the season is quite dangerous. The weather can change dramatically, and this is fraught with trouble. Of course, we try to catch warm days to the last and relax in the fresh air, do what we love. But do not forget about caution and ending the season on time if you lack experience and skills in boat management in bad weather.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

So how are you making out with this storm in the Gulf that can't seem to make up its mind where to go?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

JimsCAL said:


> So how are you making out with this storm in the Gulf that can't seem to make up its mind where to go?


I just went to check on the boat;









The fixed dock, normally about 18" above high water is under water. You may also notice the concrete sea wall which is also underwater.

AND one of the hurricane windows that we had installed in our house in 2015 has been found to be leaking. My wife called the guy that installed them, and he came out to investigate. The installer and I opened up the wall and found that this this window frame is the source of the water spots that we occasionally noticed in the kitchen ceiling.

Personally, I am so done with 2020. I can not wait until 2021! - It *HAS *to be better than 2020!!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

2020.... a novel by Stephen King.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Regarding forward looking depth sounder; when I installed the transducer on my Raymarine eS78, I installed the transducer inside the hull (it shoots through the hull) about two feet from the leading edge of the keel. The original transducer was mounted on the port side, next to the keel. At the time, I joked that it would enable me time to avoid shoals.

Well, after being pushed into a marsh, and a couple of light groundings, I can tell you that the installation ahead of the keel is a great help! When the boat was in the marsh, the depth sounder was reading 3.7. I believe that we were in 2 feet of soft mud. As we struggled to get her back afloat; me cranking on the halyard tied to the Rocna's rode, the crew at the helm working the wheel from port to starboard with full throttle - forward, he saw the depth sounder read 4 feet, then 5 while we were still aground. We knew that we were making progress toward deeper water. If the transducer were mounted next to the keel, it would only tell us that we were stuck, but not if we were making progress. 

I will insist that any new transducer be mounted in front of the keel.


----------



## DeepDish (Apr 2, 2019)

eherlihy said:


> The boat has not yet been out of the slip, because I have been cleaning the interior, registering the boat in Florida ($8.50 for 2 years!), and attending to the insurance claim for the new rudder.


Is the boat old enough to be registered as an antique? Regular registration is a lot more than that...


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

DeepDish said:


> Is the boat old enough to be registered as an antique? Regular registration is a lot more than that...


1987 O'day with the original M25


----------

